# PS5 Pre-Order Rant



## Phabio007 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hey guys. So my wife and I just tried to pre order a PS5 from a retailer that had a pre-order option online, only to be met by multiple error messages saying either the server was being overloaded or the RNGods decided it wasn't my time. Either way, I was pissed. Not only did it do it on the website on my PC, it did it on the Android app and the iPhone app. How am I supposed to acquire the greatest console of our lives thus far if I have to leave my seat to do it? My wife thinks she can just go out to the store and find one on the shelf. Actually, she's doing that right now. I can't tell if it's determination because she's pissed too or if she's in denial that they are actually this difficult to get.


----------



## J232 (Nov 13, 2020)

Well did she score one?!?


----------



## Phabio007 (Nov 13, 2020)

Nawww bro. Funny too we tried to pre order 4 more times yesterday as they restocked and each time I got all sorts of different screens telling me that I wasn't going to get it. I need more weed.


----------



## J232 (Nov 13, 2020)

Ah shitty, will be hard to get for sure.


----------



## Mirrordawn (Nov 13, 2020)

Right before Christmas? Either learn to suck dick real good or wait till after New Years.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 13, 2020)

MY BROTHER WORKS FOR SONEY, HES RESPONSABLE FOR THE PLATFORMS YOU GUY'S N GALS LOVE SO MUCH.

I think mirrordawn's got the answer and dont forget to tickle the balls too


----------



## go go kid (Nov 13, 2020)

i'll ask him tomorrow wheres best and when


----------



## go go kid (Nov 13, 2020)

theres a pre owned one for £850 on ebay, no idea if thatsa good price for aused one


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 13, 2020)

Go xbox lol


----------



## J232 (Nov 13, 2020)

I’m ready for a cheap ps4, I still have a PS3 but that’s pretty much when I quit playing much, PC was always my goto, when I use to have time.. and I was younger. Like PS3 young lol..


----------



## Phabio007 (Nov 15, 2020)

I would rather buy mine directly from a retailer. I don't trust other people to treat consoles with the respect they deserve, I mean they do have feelings after all. I have an Xbox One S but honestly it's nothing special. It feels more like an entertainment center than a gaming console. PS5 with Gothic is going to take me back man... Oh yeah.


----------



## Mirrordawn (Nov 15, 2020)

Phabio007 said:


> I would rather buy mine directly from a retailer. I don't trust other people to treat consoles with the respect they deserve, I mean they do have feelings after all. I have an Xbox One S but honestly it's nothing special. It feels more like an entertainment center than a gaming console. PS5 with Gothic is going to take me back man... Oh yeah.


Beggars cant be winners


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Nov 15, 2020)

Mirrordawn said:


> Beggars cant be winners


And choosers can't be losers?


----------



## go go kid (Nov 15, 2020)

he laughed at me when i asked him lol. he can fix a computer games platform on the playstation. but he can only get me or my family


----------



## Phabio007 (Nov 18, 2020)

I did however recently find out that my wife scored me a 2006 Mustang GT that is CLEAN (IT'S NOT AUTOMATIC!!) I'm suddenly not so upset about the PS5 LOL


----------



## Smokenpassout (Feb 11, 2021)

Took me almost 3 months from launch to score one for retail on a best buy drop. Fucking ridiculous, but its that bad out there.


----------



## poundofyourfinest (Feb 11, 2021)

I was lucky and got the first release from GameStop, first they blocked me for ddos then it all the sudden went through


----------



## Eugenios (Feb 11, 2021)

Smokenpassout said:


> Took me almost 3 months from launch to score one for retail on a best buy drop. Fucking ridiculous, but its that bad out there.


What games are you playing?


----------



## Smokenpassout (Feb 11, 2021)

Eugenios said:


> What games are you playing?


Sackboy 
Spideman MK11 Days Gone Demon Souls God Of War


----------



## Phabio007 (Feb 11, 2021)

Smokenpassout said:


> Sackboy
> Spideman MK11 Days Gone Demon Souls God Of War


That's a healthy mix!


----------



## Smokenpassout (Feb 12, 2021)

Phabio007 said:


> That's a healthy mix!


Yea you gotta ante up for some next gen software to see how nice it is. That's why I held out for 3 months to snag the console for retail.


----------



## Ktm807 (Feb 12, 2021)

Time for me to light one up and sit in front of this tablet again trying to snag a PS5 for me.


----------



## Phabio007 (Feb 12, 2021)

I've tried holding off but it's killing me on the inside. The new console fever has officially started.


----------



## Ktm807 (Feb 13, 2021)

Phabio007 said:


> I've tried holding off but it's killing me on the inside. The new console fever has officially started.



#24
I tried holding off as long as possible. About a week ago I caved and began trying to get one. Yesterday I got lucky and got one.


----------



## Phabio007 (Feb 15, 2021)

Ktm807 said:


> #24
> I tried holding off as long as possible. About a week ago I caved and began trying to get one. Yesterday I got lucky and got one.


Very nice!! Send some of the console luck my way!


----------

